# How can you tell puppy age?



## baconandbacardi (Feb 13, 2013)

Hello! My fiance and I got our first puppy on 2/11. This is his first pet EVER, while I've grown up with all sorts of pets, including two other GSDs. 

We found our puppy Leia in an oodle post, which said that the puppies are 8 weeks old, and ready for a new home, born 12/17. The last GSD my family got was 8 weeks, and was much bigger ( i don't remember exact weight) and her ears were already at the "comb over" stage. When I picked Leia up, they then told me she was born on 12/30, which would make her 6 weeks. 

I've been doing some research (including in this forum) and she does not fit the 6 week behavior or look. I do plan to take her to the vet for a new puppy check up, but just wanted to see what you guys had to say. I don't want to miss any crucial milestones in her development if she is younger than they told us. 

She does have teeth, and is a committed land shark already, so she is able to eat solids. I still got her some of the puppy formula, and soften her food with that. She is still very much a baby. Included some pics:


----------



## Sibze (Jan 30, 2013)

I can't help you with the age but it is CUTE


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Generally size and weight are the only ways to tell...she looks more on the 6 week side to me than on the 8 week side. What does she weigh right now?


----------



## baconandbacardi (Feb 13, 2013)

She's about 4.5-5lbs. 

She also is CRAZY about food. I am feeding her 3 times a day, is that enough?


----------



## Kaasuti (Aug 8, 2012)

This is what my boy looked like when i got him, and i was also told he was eight weeks old. Charlie only weighed 3.5lbs when i got him and he was infested with worms. I'm so glad i gave him a proper home.

Three times a day is usually enough. How much are you feeding (cups, cans) her?​


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Ok...she is very very small. Doesn't look malnourished but she is definitely 6 weeks old and possibly younger. Feed her according to the food chart on the back of the food package for now, breaking it up into 3 meals is just fine.

Either she was the runt of the litter or they were just extremely young when you met them.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

If you are home and able to feed her more often, feel free. I will feed baby puppy fosters 5-6x a day. 

Call your vet to ask about their de-worming schedule and puppy packages.


----------

